

Show HN: New Starcraft 2 Builds Website - Reltair
http://www.sc2builds.com/

======
kken
Nice, but it's rather rudimentary right now. I think you should work more on
visualization.

* how about generating graphs for resource availability vs. time? (minerals, gas, units) That would help greatly in verifying the correctness of the build order.

* Add links to youtube videos showing the build?

* Clean up the tables with proper tabs

* Show unit inventory vs. time

* Add more bling

------
Reltair
Hi, we built a Rails site for creating and finding Starcraft 2 build orders.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Some upcoming features include a
commenting system and build rankings.

We're also interested in what the community thinks about growing traffic for a
niche site like this, thanks!

~~~
HNaTTY
Does it support HOTS or is it WOL-only? Can I filter one or the other?

~~~
Reltair
It currently has all the new units/buildings/upgrades from HotS already, but
there's no way to tag a build as WoL or HotS. We can add in this capability
fairly easily.

I guess this would be useful if there's a significant amount of people still
playing WoL even after HotS is released.

------
colmvp
Is it technically possible to upload a replay and process it to automatically
find out the timings?

~~~
Reltair
I actually thought about this a while back when I saw the Build Order tab
displayed after a match that shows each player's build order up to around
30-40 supply. This technically should be possible since a replay has all the
data for that, but I haven't looked into it more yet.

~~~
rartichoke
I remember a while back I saw someone worked on a tool that converted a replay
to a video. It wasn't 100% accurate but it worked.

